# Fishing the Fields



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

I have seen alot of people fishing the fields area on Hwy.90 near the Escambia / Santa Rosa County line. Are there alot of fish being caught there and if so what kind and what kind of set up and rig is used. Was looking for somewhere close to home to take the boys out fishing on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Bigadam (Jan 21, 2008)

*I spent alot of time out there with my dad and grandad back when I was younger. They were always soo good at fishing for shellcrackers and bluegill. It depends on what your going to be fishing for. For bream, we always used Zebco 33 reels, and for bait was typically wiglers and crickets. We fished alot of areas up in the grassy lakes. Sometimes we would go out and fish for sunshine bass, redfish, and sheephead. For those we would use live shrimp with a floater. *

*I had alot of good times out there, and Im planning on getting back to that fishing once I get my dads boat fixed up. *


----------

